# Utah - Powder Mountain - beginner "training, pass, and rentals"



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone ever been? Looking to head up and take their beginner training deal. Anyone know what all "rentals" include? That just board/bindings?

Powder Mountain | lessons | learn to ski/board lessons 

Anyone know what's the minimum one needs to bring up? A winter sports oriented jacket, pants, and gloves? Everything else rentable from the sports shop? Can one even rent winter sports oriented jacket, pants, and gloves? Can one show up in jeans, t-shirt, and tennis shoes?

Powder Mountain | tickets & passes | Ski Shop - Rentals


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

*best deal*

ask for "granny" in rental shop for best deal!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

boarderr said:


> ask for "granny" in rental shop for best deal!


I was going to ask for "I. R. Nubtard"


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

You can't rent clothes from a ski shop. In addition to what you listed you need goggles/sunglasses, hat, base layer(s) and wool socks. 

You can rent skis, boots and poles from a rental place.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

AWNOW said:


> You can't rent clothes from a ski shop. In addition to what you listed you need goggles/sunglasses, hat, base layer(s) and wool socks.
> 
> You can rent skis, boots and poles from a rental place.


thanks for heads up


----------



## Custom55 (Sep 10, 2010)

I just got back from 4 days of riding Powder Mtn. Incredible tree runs, 15.00 cat rides, Powder Country.... AHHHHHHHHHH, I love this place.

I have a new favorite area to ride.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Custom55 said:


> I just got back from 4 days of riding Powder Mtn. Incredible tree runs, 15.00 cat rides, Powder Country.... AHHHHHHHHHH, I love this place.
> 
> I have a new favorite area to ride.


Powder Country is great, but trying to ride that sheet of ice on a snowbank six feet above the access road trying to get to the shuttle pickup spot is not. I almost faceplanted into the road a couple times with cars coming.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

TDCmkV said:


> Anyone ever been? Looking to head up and take their beginner training deal. Anyone know what all "rentals" include? That just board/bindings?
> 
> Powder Mountain | lessons | learn to ski/board lessons
> 
> ...


Bring your smile and your best happy vibes, and a Camera. You're going to fall and hurt a bunch, but just take it all in.....you'll be jonesing to go back and get better in no time!


----------

